# dreadnaut 26650 hybrid?



## BoboVA (11/12/19)

Hello,

just bought this unit today and i am very new to this. my current vaping consists of ego c twist and clearomizers. wanted something better. did all my homework on the unit and should be o.k. only question i have is how long do the 26650 batteries last. i vape almost all day. any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!
BobVA


----------



## zadiac (11/12/19)

26650 will last you much longer than what you're used to, depending on at what wattage you vape at (or voltage).


----------

